# 16 and moving to america with family



## MRAM (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm currently 16, I live in Birmingham, England and me and my family would like to live in the USA.

Right well, my uncle who lives in New York has been doing some sort of sponsorship thing (sorry for sketchy details) for about 15 years now and recently we got some letters in the post to send off. The only problem is my uncle has lost his job so he won't 'technically' be able to support us even though we'd have money from selling the house and such.

I'm just wondering what are the chances of us having a letter back saying we can move to new york?

also I'd like to know more about education since I'm currently at one of the top schools in the country and I'd like to stay in higher education and get into medicine

thanks for any help
Abbas


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

I presume you have sibling sponsorship, 4th family preference -- the timeline is about right. If your family has capital, that'll solve the problem. You need 5 x 125% x figure here. House valuation rather than cash night not do it, though.

Plenty of schools in NY. And with a green card you will be eligible for most of the grants, scholarships and loans available to USCs for your higher education.


----------



## MRAM (Mar 30, 2009)

our family would need $137,812.5 

selling our house would mean we would have at LEAST double this

savings wise we only have about $6000....

what do you think the chances are?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

MRAM said:


> our family would need $137,812.5
> 
> selling our house would mean we would have at LEAST double this
> 
> ...


On the financial front, fine if you can sell the house to raise the capital or convince the consulate with a valuation to accept that. On other stuff, I've no idea since you haven't told me what might trip your application up.


----------

